# she may be old ?



## frostybow (Oct 20, 2009)

this is our fiat frankia.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 20, 2009)

*but we love her*

Golden oldies are often the best!


----------



## watchthis (Oct 20, 2009)

frostybow said:


> this is our fiat frankia.


 

THAT LOOKS REALLY GREAT TO ME--AND IT LOOKS AS THOUGH IT'S BEEN WELL LOOKED AFTER
Bye For Now
Freddie


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 20, 2009)

what year is it?


----------



## frostybow (Oct 22, 2009)

watchthis said:


> THAT LOOKS REALLY GREAT TO ME--AND IT LOOKS AS THOUGH IT'S BEEN WELL LOOKED AFTER
> Bye For Now
> Freddie



hi freddie when we bought the van she was needing a lot of tlc in side and out im hoping to finish the jobs this week but for what we paid for the van its a bargain.


----------



## frostybow (Oct 22, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> what year is it?



hi biggirafe the van is 17 years old


----------



## Belgian (Oct 22, 2009)

frostybow said:


> hi biggirafe the van is 17 years old



Hi Frosty,
I see you have the door at the right right side and the steering wheel is left at the left side.  It will serve you well when you are not at the left side of the Channel, for this is the right side, where they drive right which is the right side to drive on when the steer is at the left side which is easier to pass by at the left side 
Right ???
(sheers)


----------



## runnach (Oct 22, 2009)

Belgian said:


> Hi Frosty,
> I see you have the door at the right right side and the steering wheel is left at the left side.  It will serve you well when you are not at the left side of the Channel, for this is the right side, where they drive right which is the right side to drive on when the steer is at the left side which is easier to pass by at the left side
> Right ???
> (sheers)



Now thats not cricket !!!..

Has anybody explained this fine English game ? 

You have eleven men in and eleven men out. the idea is the eleven men out get the eleven men in out !When the eleven men in are out then the eleven men out are in. The eleven men that were in but now are out get the eleven men that were out but now in out.

Thats Cricket !!

And afterwards a nice cup of tea and a cucumber sandwich ...( with a bit of salmon paste if it is a posh club ) 

On a serious note a very nice looking van btw 

Channa


----------



## LaughingHeart (Oct 23, 2009)

It may be 17 years old, but beautiful all the same....Me wants it!
At my age, a good looking 17 year old is just a dream!
Let me know when it's up for sale, or if you see something similar going begging! I am out growing my little Talbot pop top that I just rebuilt .
Regards, Paol.


----------



## frostybow (Oct 25, 2009)

LaughingHeart said:


> It may be 17 years old, but beautiful all the same....Me wants it!
> At my age, a good looking 17 year old is just a dream!
> Let me know when it's up for sale, or if you see something similar going begging! I am out growing my little Talbot pop top that I just rebuilt .
> Regards, Paol.



hi laughingheart we bought this van from [ ultra leisure ] in huddersfield its a long way to go from carmarthen but their servise is good its the second van we have bought of them have a look on their web site.


----------



## PaulC (Oct 25, 2009)

"she may be old ?" and here is me thinking you are refering to the wife!


----------



## frostybow (Nov 16, 2009)

PaulC said:


> "she may be old ?" and here is me thinking you are refering to the wife!



paulc .Im brave not stupid I have to fall asleep at some point


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 16, 2009)

Nothing wrong with old, our Minnie gets us where we want to go and is a lot less complicated to fix when she does need attention. We've just about got her how we want her now and we plan on keeping her for a good while yet.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 16, 2009)

Belgian said:


> Hi Frosty,
> I see you have the door at the right right side and the steering wheel is left at the left side.  It will serve you well when you are not at the left side of the Channel, for this is the right side, where they drive right which is the right side to drive on when the steer is at the left side which is easier to pass by at the left side
> Right ???
> (sheers)



You been drinking to much water of life. burp burp !!!!!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 17, 2009)

That looks an amazing lounge up front, if she ever gives up the ghost (maybe in about 50 years time) you'd still have a lovely greenhouse to keep yourself occupied.

 Seriously though, that looks as good as anything I've seen for quite a while! Nice one.


----------

